# Fever And Flushing, But It's Not Menopause.



## Ina (Aug 8, 2014)

I start my day by feeding the husband and furkids. Then I clean whatever needs it, and I get our dinner set up up for the evening. I am through by about 2:00 pm. 

I then relax some and visit with the hubby. After about 20 minutes of non activity, I can feel my whole body flush and I get a fever that hubby says he can see and feel before he even touches me. 

I thought it was my BP going up, but when I tested it, it would always be normal. My husband says I do this same thing while I'm asleep around  mignight.

I asked my doctor what it could be. She said she had never heard of such a thing, but we could run test while spending a week in the hospital. I said no thank you.

So I was wondering if any of you would have any ideas that could cause this behavior to happen twice a day?:magnify:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2014)

Even though I'm way past menopause, I still get hot flashes now and then, but I have never taken my temperature thinking I was running a fever.  Do you have a high temperature reading when it happens Ina?


----------



## Ina (Aug 8, 2014)

SEA, Yes I do, up to 102, and Michael will put one of those temperature strips at night, because I didn't believe him. It last for about an hour each time. Michael says I getting sweaty too. I could put up with it except for the nausea.:eeew:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2014)

Wow....how long has this been happening?  Could it be a side effect of a medication?


----------



## Ina (Aug 8, 2014)

Sea, It has been going on for several years, but it's been a lot worse for the last couple of years almost nightly. Now I'm only taking BP meds, which has changed several times, and my thyroid med which only the dosage has changed. Plus pain meds and muscle relaxer, but those are recent additions. 
I get Medicare beginning next Janurary, so maybe we can find out then. I've been over menopause for several years now, so that's not it. :dunno:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2014)

I have no idea Ina, I hope they can find out something next year for you. :fingerscrossed: Maybe by then the symptoms will disappear, that would be even better.


----------



## Shamhat (Aug 9, 2014)

Ina, I don't know if this article will be helpful or not, but I'll keep you in prayer. Sounds pretty rough.

http://www.healthline.com/health/menopause/hot-flash-causes


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2014)

Ina said:


> SEA, Yes I do, up to 102, and Michael will put one of those temperature strips at night, because I didn't believe him. It last for about an hour each time. Michael says I getting sweaty too. I could put up with it except for the nausea.:eeew:




You have said that you stay indoors when the weather around here gets brutally hot, so I hope that isn't part of the problem. It did get over 100 yesterday, and I'm sure again today, so try to stay cool in the A/C.  I'm sure you are. 


(and speaking of outdoors ...of all days around here, I had an eye exam yesterday, to get some glasses for driving.  After dilating my eyes, they gave me a prescription and sent me on my way ...... Well,   I walked out into that SUN and thought I had stepped on the sun!  It was insanely bright!!! .. and I had to drive home alone. Luckily,  I didn't kill anyone.):sunglass:



I do hope you are doing better today Ina.


----------



## Ina (Aug 9, 2014)

Shamhat, That was an interesting article. I printed it out, and I am going to keep a diary so I can add it to the article. I have blood work done every couple of months, so I'll see if my doctor can get better idea of what's happening. :thank you:


----------



## Ina (Aug 9, 2014)

Bonnie, I do stay indoors on hot sun days, because I have had sun poisoning for 35 years, which I stupidly ignored for 25 of those years. Three hours of Sun gives me three days of nausea, diarrhea, and body cramps.

Your optomologist should not have let you out the door without a back-up driver to take you home. You right about going lucky that you weren't in a accident. That happened to me once, I got another eye doctor. 
I know you felt like you were looking at the sun from two feet away. :wave:


----------



## chic (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi Ina,

Your symptoms sound a lot like autoimmune disease especially Sjogren's disease. Autoimmune issues are hard to diagnose but the chronic fevers and sun poisoning seem to point in that direction. It would be worth going through whatever tests you need to becaus if it is an autoimmune issue it could get worse over time unless you get treatment.

You don't want to end up disabled, right? That would be worse than going through testing.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 11, 2014)

because your hormonal patterns have changed you are experiencing a fall of cortisol levels in the afternoon, (most people do, and most people show drowsiness- latin siestas are physical manifestation and culturally accepted results). cortisol is a natural steroid that helps control inflammation and helps against stress. 

do research on Renal Stress, start some Pregnenolone -- about 100 mg a day

or better yet get a doctor that knows something about bioidentical hormones.


----------



## Bettyann (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi Ina!
OK...may not so humble opinion:  You need a different doctor!! Number one,  the first thing she should have done was a complete blood panel and complete Urine panel. THAT would have more revealing or at LEAST more reassuring.
WHY she didn't order this is totally beyond me. OK...step off podium, Bettyann! 

It sounds like it COULD be hormonal...or it could be some rare form of virus that you will eventually beat. But I am not kidding you...for your OWN peace of mind, please, please see a different doctor...and do NOT bother to make excuses or give apologies for doing so. You deserve better attention. Keeping you in the hospital for a WEEK sounds to me like she is milking the AMA for more money to line her own pocket.
Sorry, Ina, as you can tell, this got my Irish all stirred up!!


----------



## Ina (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks Bettyann, it is really hard to find a doctor willing to take on a new patient with my medical history.
I thank all of you for your helpful suggestions, and I will be printing out this thread, so I can show my doctor what I have been informed of. 
I did this when some of you advised stopping the two cholesterol meds I had been taking for more than 20 years. That was when she suggested a red yeast rice supplement. And when ya'll advised CoQ10, I asked her and she agreed with that too.
She works in a non profit clinic, and is limited in just what she is allowed to do. But I won't have insurance until next January, when I will receive Medcare. I will have been on disability for two years then, and finally eligible for the insurance. Then I will be able to afford the tests that are needed. :wave: :thankyou:


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 14, 2014)

Just wondering Ina, 

I know you are having them in your sleep, I think that is what you said.  But I have noticed, after 10 years of hotflashes (unable to take any ERT either) I am still getting them occasionally.  I wondered if you feel yours are in any way related to what you are thinking about?  Might sound crazy, but I feel sometimes like I am having some anxiety, maybe a panic attack type thing, and I get a bad, hot-flash.  

All I know is, for whatever reason someone gets one, they are horrible  I get so tired of them I want to just scream.  I wish I knew something I could share that might help, but I don't, other than the stuff I get which is menopause.


----------



## Denise1952 (Aug 14, 2014)

Bettyann said:


> Hi Ina!
> OK...may not so humble opinion:  You need a different doctor!! Number one,  the first thing she should have done was a complete blood panel and complete Urine panel. THAT would have more revealing or at LEAST more reassuring.
> WHY she didn't order this is totally beyond me. OK...step off podium, Bettyann!
> 
> ...



I agree about the "milking the AMA".  I think they just recently did that to me on the 3, separate emergency room visits since my pacemaker implant.  I got so tired of all the tests, and know damn well if I hadn't had insurance they wouldn't have no way given me anything but a pill or something and sent me home.


----------



## Ina (Aug 14, 2014)

Denise, Because I had a hysterectomy at 26, I went through menopause early, and was over it before I was 50. It happens wether or not I happy or sad. But it sure is draining. :wave:


----------

